# Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out......



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

New 630cc 12v VR file.....
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
Who is the first to run it, power, turbo, psi, etc


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

its not out yet from what I understand. I spoke to Jeff about it and he is shooting for around 600 hp.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (vaporado)*

Well at least let us know how the R&D is going...........


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

Sweet


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Already got plans to install it this summer before the dyno shootout at DATR http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
-R


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (dreadlocks)*

I wonder who is beta testing and how they can keep quiet about it.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_I wonder who is beta testing and how they can keep quiet about it.

Thats because nobody is even testing it yet. haha i talked to jeff at the NE Dustoff a few weekends ago. He was saying that they are definitely planning on going forward with it, but from what i gathered there isnt even a beta file yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

Im excited for it. Ill go that route for my next upgrade!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
but from what i gathered there isnt even a beta file yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

site says available at the end of May, they must work fast.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
site says available at the end of May, they must work fast.

they have been doing 630cc custom tunes for couple years now and Ive known this was coming and been waiting for it for almost a year now..
I dunno why everyone is so surprised, there a couple people running 12v 630cc C2.. I just forget who they are at this time... so many VRTs coming out the wood works now days


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (dreadlocks)*

I think he talking about 12v MK3 Software bro the MK4 12V ( ME-7 ) Software has been out for alittle while now


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_I think he talking about 12v MK3 Software bro the MK4 12V ( ME-7 ) Software has been out for alittle while now

werd


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

What a JOKE !








Hey, I'm calling YOU out Grabbit. Why dick with a measly 630cc file when the big boys all use 1000cc injectors? Are you a man or a mouse? Go big *and* go home.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

yeah I am an idiot.. but I still knew a MKIII version been in the works for a while.
If you need the powah that 1kcc injectors can provide you def should have progressed well beyond the stock ecu.. its amazing we can get what we do with a simple reflash


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_yeah I am an idiot.. but I still knew a MKIII version been in the works for a while.
If you need the powah that 1kcc injectors can provide you def should have progressed well beyond the stock ecu.. its amazing we can get what we do with a simple reflash









Honda boys are making stupid amounts of power on 1000cc or bigger injectors, on the factory ecu(modified, but still the factory ECU/harness)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

I use 920cc







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Honda boys are making stupid amounts of power on 1000cc or bigger injectors, on the factory ecu(modified, but still the factory ECU/harness)

Sounds like someone has honda envy








Unfortunately us VRT guys dont have anywhere near the numbers the "honda boys" have.. I am sure those 1000cc honda tunes have sold alot more copies than all the 630cc VRT tunes combined.. Until the 60# tune becomes as common as the 42# tunes are right now I doubt anyone will come out with anything bigger..
Of course it seems like boosted VR's are coming out of the wood works now thanks in part to the software being so readily available... I am sure if someone offered a 700-800hp tune people would buy it.
Until then you always have the option of a custom tune on stock ECU, not going to be cheap but I am sure Jeff can tune whatever size injectors you show up with. It'd take alot more time tho because none of his existing basemaps would be applicable.. but ya got to pay to play right?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

i'll buy it now if its available


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (TechMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechMeister* »_What a JOKE !








Hey, I'm calling YOU out Grabbit. Why dick with a measly 630cc file when the big boys all use 1000cc injectors? Are you a man or a mouse? Go big *and* go home.









No need for 1000cc injectors on a vr6 if your power goals are below 650 whp. The 630's should be good for at least 550 whp.
Duty cycle on the 630cc injectors @ 3 bar w/ 24 psi:
57% @ 4800
62% @ 5480
69% @ 6320
70% @ 7080
Lots of room left, would like to take it up to 30 psi this year on race fuel.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (tekstepvr6)*

**UPDATE-5.29.08**
MK3 630cc software is running in our development car....be prepared...it's on it's way










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_**UPDATE-5.29.08**
MK3 630cc software is running in our development car....be prepared...it's on it's way









_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 5-29-2008_

im more than prepared - ready to buy or test or buy and test


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

bump


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Stage three is going to be ridiculous. I cant wait.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
Sounds like someone has honda envy








Unfortunately us VRT guys dont have anywhere near the numbers the "honda boys" have.. I am sure those 1000cc honda tunes have sold alot more copies than all the 630cc VRT tunes combined.. Until the 60# tune becomes as common as the 42# tunes are right now I doubt anyone will come out with anything bigger..
Of course it seems like boosted VR's are coming out of the wood works now thanks in part to the software being so readily available... I am sure if someone offered a 700-800hp tune people would buy it.
Until then you always have the option of a custom tune on stock ECU, not going to be cheap but I am sure Jeff can tune whatever size injectors you show up with. It'd take alot more time tho because none of his existing basemaps would be applicable.. but ya got to pay to play right?









I envy the fact that you don't have to go out and buy a standalone unit with a custom harness or make your own harness to be able to tune your car. 
They don't really have 1000cc "software", but they can run 1000cc injectors and tune their cars on Hondata, eCtune, Neptune, Chrome, etc.
It's great having a plug and play setup like C2, but it would be even better if we had a simple solution to tune the stock ECUs for whichever injectors we want.
Going to C2 or another company for a custom tune is not only inconvenient, but probably expensive as well, and if you change your setup, you'd have to go back again to get it tuned again.
I'm running standalone and I tune it myself, so I can run any injectors I want and tune the car the way I want to, but I wish I had the option to run motronic and tune it myself.
Anyway, we're getting off topic, glad to see the 630cc is coming


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

When is it comming already???


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

hi


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_When is it comming already???

Pretty sure there isn't a date set. It's one of those it's done when it's done things. Jeff has a ton of other things going on, i'm sure that the mk3 630 file isnt #1 on the list. Either way it will be worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

OBD1 support? Pretty please?


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_OBD1 support? Pretty please?









x2


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*

It's unfortunate that one of our best tuning options is a 'when we've got time' situation. If Garrett, APR, or Neuspeed made solid vr turbo software, C2's terrible customer service would have had them out of the game a long time ago.
Fingers are crossed for Unitronic to release mk3 stuff.


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_It's unfortunate that one of our best tuning options is a 'when we've got time' situation. If Garrett, APR, or Neuspeed made solid vr turbo software, C2's terrible customer service would have had them out of the game a long time ago.
Fingers are crossed for Unitronic to release mk3 stuff.


but since they are the only company producing for us besides EIP's horrible customer service im pretty damn sure they are too busy to deal with "when is it done" "is it done yet" ring ring,hello,"IS IT DONE YET!!!!!!!"
















keep up the good work C2!!!


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_It's unfortunate that one of our best tuning options is a 'when we've got time' situation. If Garrett, APR, or Neuspeed made solid vr turbo software, C2's terrible customer service would have had them out of the game a long time ago.
Fingers are crossed for Unitronic to release mk3 stuff.

C2 is a two-man operation. They might be able to get a little more done if those two guys didn't have to do so much internet hand-holding, like what we've seen in the last few weeks in this very forum. Customer service is one thing, but some of the sh*t Collier and Atwood have to deal with on here is ridiculous. Example: blaming the software, when the problem was in the hardware and the install, like the Corrado guy. 
Next - don't know about Neuspeed, but I can remember when both Garret and APR were just one - or two-man operations, and their customer service and product support was straight-up terrible, worse than C2 has ever been. Especially APR. 
Guess your memory isn't as good as mine (or yours is just more selective about what you remember), or maybe you never worked in a shop that sold / installed GIAC or APR product. 
Lastly, I've heard Unitronic is working on OBD2 Mk3 software, when they have time. Must take a minute to reverse-engineer other tuner's code. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 9:00 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
C2 is a two-man operation. They might be able to get a little more done if those two guys didn't have to do so much internet hand-holding, like what we've seen in the last few weeks in this very forum. Customer service is one thing, but some of the sh*t Collier and Atwood have to deal with on here is ridiculous. Example: blaming the software, when the problem was in the hardware and the install, like the Corrado guy. 
Next - don't know about Neuspeed, but I can remember when both Garret and APR were just one - or two-man operations, and their customer service and product support was straight-up terrible, worse than C2 has ever been. Especially APR. 
Guess your memory isn't as good as mine (or yours is just more selective about what you remember), or maybe you never worked in a shop that sold / installed GIAC or APR product. 
Lastly, I've heard Unitronic is working on OBD2 Mk3 software, when they have time. Must take a minute to reverse-engineer other tuner's code. 

_Modified by vr6swap at 9:00 PM 6-2-2008_

if 90% or any other service calls are for the same problems (hardware), and C2 hasnt taken any initiative to fix that problem (trouble shooting tips, faq, etc), then that's their own fault. Their is no doubt in my mind that they are in over their heads. But if thats the case, why are they taking money from VWOA to develop 2.5L software, or developing new hardware platforms if they arent able to take care of their current customer base.
I've been around for a long time, and i've had products from most of the companies. I dont believe for a second that any of these companies are perfect or even close. But i think the majority of them have atleast kept growth constrained by support availability. Until C2 gets help, their customer service is only going to get worse and worse as they sell more and more software options (service used to be way better, and it has only gotten worse over the years).
I think they have a pretty good product for VR6 people, but lets be honest. We only recommend it as there are no other options, and i still do recommend them. But its getting harder and harder to do so, if you believe that the person may ever need the support that they should be recieving.










_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 7:22 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
if 90% or any other service calls are for the same problems (hardware), and C2 hasnt taken any initiative to fix that problem (trouble shooting tips, faq, etc), then that's their own fault. Their is no doubt in my mind that they are in over their heads. But if thats the case, why are they taking money from VWOA to develop 2.5L software, or developing new hardware platforms if they arent able to take care of their current customer base.
I've been around for a long time, and i've had products from most of the companies. I dont believe for a second that any of these companies are perfect or even close. But i think the majority of them have atleast kept growth constrained by support availability. Until C2 gets help, their customer service is only going to get worse and worse as they sell more and more software options (service used to be way better, and it has only gotten worse over the years).
I think they have a pretty good product for VR6 people, but lets be honest. We only recommend it as there are no other options, and i still do recommend them. But its getting harder and harder to do so, if you believe that the person may ever need the support that they should be recieving.









_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 7:22 PM 6-2-2008_

i personally recommend it because its the best available...i also recommend it because ive never had an issue with chris or jeff and if i did have a question or issue i was able to get ahold of them. to me, their customer service as always been great..so meh?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (mk2vrooom)*

yeah the customer service does blow since i have sent a couple of emails and phone calls and nothing in return
however, jeff did IM me on here saying he could do a custom tune for my car - id pay for him to fly out here etc to do just that if need be


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
if 90% or any other service calls are for the same problems--- *RETARDS THAT DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING* and C2 hasnt taken any initiative to fix that problem *OF DEALING WITH STUPID PEOPLE* , then that's *NOT* their own fault. Their is no doubt in my mind that they are *TOP OF THE INDUSTRY AND I KNOW 100% WHAT THEY DO IS BETTER THEN MOST TUNING COMPANIES, INFACT OTHER TOP COMPANIES SEND THEM THINGS TO WORK ON OFR THEM, VERY SWELL OF THEM*. But if thats the case, why are they taking money from VWOA to develop 2.5L software,*OH THATS RIGHT, CAUSE GOOD OLD NEUSPEED CAN'T DO CRAP RIGHT, GEEZ ALMOST FORGOT *or developing new hardware platforms *BECAUSE EVERYONE ONLY DRIVE MK3 VR6 TURBOS*








I've been around for a long time *AND STILL I'M AM IGNORANT*, and i've had products from most of the companies. I dont believe for a second that any of these companies are perfect or even close. But i think the majority of them have atleast kept growth constrained by support availability. *AND TO WONDER, ITS AMAZING THAT A 2 PERSON COMPANY CAN BEAT OUT ALL THE TOP COMPANIES-UNREAL!*
I think they have a pretty good product for VR6 people, but lets be honest. *ITS THE BEST THERE IS, HOW MANY OTHER COMPANIES ARE ONLINE TALKING TO EVERYONE AND DEALING WITH IGNORANT PEOPLE, AND RANDOM POST- "OH NOESZ!1!!!1 MY CAR IS RICH'' ''OH I HAVE A VAC LEAK, NVRMIND"* We only recommend it as there are *BEST* options, and i still do recommend them *AND ALWAYS SHOULD*.









_*Modified* by ELITIST







at 7:22 PM 6-2-2008_

Well put


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (elitist)*

sounds some one needs to wash out all that sand.........


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok C2, I'm calling you guys out...... (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_sounds some one needs to wash out all that sand.........


This trainwreck is all done. I can't believe how childish some of you can act......


----------

